# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  مخفی کردن ستون های گرید در گزارش

## NasimBamdad

درود فراوان.

یک گرید دارم از نوع DevExpress  و نیاز دارم که وقتی بعضی از ستون ها رو مخفی می کنم ، متناظر  اون ستون های مخفی شده هم در گزارشم مخفی بشن و بقیه ستون ها در گزارش Fit بشن

نمونه گزارش استیمول ریپورت و اطلاعاتی برای نمایش پیوست کردم ، ممنون میشم کمک کنید که این موضوع رو هندل کنم.

اگه از روش دیگه ای هم میشه این کار انجام داد مشکلی نیست فقط می خوام خروجی مناسب داشته باشم

کارای که در StimulReport انجام دادم اینه که : 

1-مقدار Can Shrink فعال شده برای اون ستون های که قراره مخفی بشن
2-یک شرط گذاشتم برای اون ستون ها که اگه مقدار نداشتند مخفی بشن
3-خاصیت Shift Mode روی Increase  & Decreasing  برای ستون ها تعیین شده

فرض کنیم می خوایم ستون descrip به ازای اون فضای خالی کشیده بشه و Fill بشه

----------


## Mahmoud.Afrad

در مورد Table 
پراپرتی Auto Width را روی Table
و
Auto Width Type را روی Full Table قرار بدید.

----------


## NasimBamdad

> در مورد Table 
> پراپرتی Auto Width را روی Table
> و
> Auto Width Type را روی Full Table قرار بدید.


سپاس جناب ولی متاسفانه ستون ها رفتن داخل همدیگه . عکس پیوست کردم

----------


## Mahmoud.Afrad

بعضی ستونها Conditions ست شده. حذف کنید و نتیجه را بگید.

----------


## NasimBamdad

> بعضی ستونها Conditions ست شده. حذف کنید و نتیجه را بگید.


خوب اون Conditions مربوط به این بود که اگه مقدار اون ستون ها خالی بود ، اون ستون مخفی بشه ، با حذف اون Condition ها هیچ تغییر اتفاق نیفتاد ، اون ستون ها بدون مقدار موجود هستند.

----------


## Mahmoud.Afrad

خب به اینصورت عمل کنید :

Conditions  را تعریف کنید برای مخفی کردن ستونها.Cell Dock Style همه سلول ها را به Left یا Right تنظیم کنید. پراپرتی Auto Width جدول را روی Table قرار بدید. Auto Width Type جدول را روی None قرار بدید.

----------


## NasimBamdad

خیلی ممنون بسیار خوب پیش رفتیم . ت

یک عکس گذاشتم ، ستون های که مخفی می شوند به سمت چپ شیف داده می شوند و تمامی فضا های خالی سه سمت چپ منتقل شدند ،ولی خوب چه طور میشه یک ستون رو به اندازه اون ستون های خالی Fill کرد؟

قابلیت AutoWrap رو فقط برای یک ستون فعال کردم ، اگه برای همه فعال کنم از گزارش میزنه بیرون

سپاس

----------


## Mahmoud.Afrad

فایل گزارش قبلی که  ایرادی نداره. اگر میتونی اینی که مشکل داره را بفرست یه نگاه بندازم.

----------

